# Which Fly line to buy



## H20rrl (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a 9 wt. Orvis Power Matrix# 10 2 piece rod. I am going to respool my reels and would like to know what line to purchase for the reels.I will have a floating line on one reel and slow sinking on the other.What brands do you prefer?Also what rod would you recommend?I pretty much only saltwater fish with the rod.With my present rod i fell i have to work hard to cast flies or poppers. Thanks for any help you have given me.


----------



## finfeather98 (Aug 19, 2008)

*suggestions*

My suggestions would be scientific angler or RIO fly lines. On a sage Xi3 rod!
hope this helps


----------



## H20rrl (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for your input


----------



## flywader (Jul 5, 2009)

Whatever you get, make sure it's fluorescent orange.


----------



## JDM77 (Apr 4, 2009)

flywader said:


> Whatever you get, make sure it's fluorescent orange.


That fluorescent orange is the shtuff! Casts a kuntry-mile


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Green is mo' accurate.


----------



## H20rrl (Jun 3, 2009)

Whats the color have to do with the castibility of the line.If the line is the same but different color they all should be equal.This is just my opinion.


----------



## MullidaeRoseus (Mar 8, 2010)

X2 on Rio Fly Lines...The triangle taper lines are great... And bought a sage line a while back for almost nothing, and it is not too bad... Always said I would never buy a reel or line from a rod company, but...


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

If you want to make one false cast then shoot out your entire fly line when fishing streamers, get the Rio Outbound shooting taper. They have different sink rates, but they're basically a clear intermediate sink shooting head with a super thin running line. Your rod becomes a line cannon. Kaboom!


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

You mention poppers, are you fishing shalllow like in the bays for reds or will this rod be used for light off shore duty? I think that day in and day out, expecially if you will fish through the colder months, you would be very happy with a SA Mastery series, redfish line. Line color was designed to reduce likelyhood of spooking fish in clear shallow water. Last thought, check with Orvis (Hayward or Enriques) for their recomendation about line weight that will work best with that particular rod. I'm not a big proponent of over or under lining a rod, but some rods and certain situations will dictate that practice.


----------



## flywader (Jul 5, 2009)

Overline for sure. Don't bother learning how to cast right.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

flywader said:


> Overline for sure. Don't bother learning how to cast right.


That should carry you far.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have three Orvis rods and the line that I like the best is the RIO "Tropical Clouser". It is the slickest, easiest casting line I have ever tried. The Scientific Angler "Redfish" line is good also. I have tried many of the other lines, both cheap and expensive and these two work best for me. But like rods everyone has their favorite, based on their casting style.


----------



## H20rrl (Jun 3, 2009)

I am going with the SA Master Redfish Series.This will be great with the Sage Xi3 8wt i am having built.Thanks to all for your info in helping me decide what to buy.I like to get it right the first time.I will be using this outfit for redfish and trout in the bays.Everyone i have spoken with has nothing but good things to say about the rod.I am doing a Port mansfield trip in 2-3 weeks and my rod will be tested there.What a great fishery there.Thanks again to all that helped me decide.


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

shallowist said:


> You mention poppers, are you fishing shalllow like in the bays for reds or will this rod be used for light off shore duty? I think that day in and day out, expecially if you will fish through the colder months, you would be very happy with a SA Mastery series, redfish line. Line color was designed to reduce likelyhood of spooking fish in clear shallow water. Last thought, check with Orvis (Hayward or Enriques) for their recomendation about line weight that will work best with that particular rod. I'm not a big proponent of over or under lining a rod, but some rods and certain situations will dictate that practice.


What's up with you and Perk Perkins? Stop swingin on his nudds.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

What's up is that is that I know *** I'm talking about after 20 plus years of casting and fishing flyrods. Not real sure what your experience is or why you post the things you do when people are asking legit questions?? I guess that I put the comment up there to check with the guys that sell that product because I don't have that much experience with the rod that was mentioned. Don't swing from any nudds, but I do call out stupid comments. Do you have any more to add?


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

I've fished with people with 20 yrs experience. Usually means they are old.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Well, Old maybe, but also means that I have about 15 years worth of doing what you are trying learn to do now. Why don't you tell us what your 22 years of life experience has taught you? Don't forget to explain why you have such strong opinions about tackle and gear that you probably haven't ever fished. 

last time I checked this was a discussion about which fly line the man should buy, somehow you turned it into a conversation about your dislike of Orvis.


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

22 years. I aint that old. I wish I was, I could buy my own beer. 
What I have learned;
Orvis stuff isn't that good.


----------



## yourdad (Jul 7, 2009)

skidmark said:


> 22 years. I aint that old. I wish I was, I could buy my own beer.
> What I have learned;
> Orvis stuff isn't that good.


yup


----------



## yourdad (Jul 7, 2009)

shallowist said:


> That should carry you far.


...hey your reel is in the water


----------



## fratstud (Mar 12, 2010)

yourdad said:


> ...hey your reel is in the water


guys from my highschool used to put thier reels in the water all the time. it was no big deal.


----------



## yourdad (Jul 7, 2009)

fratstud said:


> guys from my highschool used to put thier reels in the water all the time. it was no big deal.


wa-da-tah!


----------



## flywader (Jul 5, 2009)

skid's right, orvis is pure shiz.


----------



## JDM77 (Apr 4, 2009)

yourdad said:


> ...hey your reel is in the water


I know a guy that does that, he chunks the rod and reel in the water and just grabs the line with both hands. Shallowist, thats not you is it? We call this guy Cut-N-Shoot are you one in the same?

Orvis = overpriced everything.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

do any of you fools even know what a fly rod is?


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

shallowist said:


> do any of you fools even know what a fly rod is?


flyfish. no one really does that do they?


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

BugEm said:


> flyfish. no one really does that do they?


 There use to be a guy on here named Ish that had some cool pictures, but I hear he moved to DC to work on the Obama Health Care Plan.


----------



## flywader (Jul 5, 2009)

you heard wrong. ish died a few months after he was banned.


----------



## flywader (Jul 5, 2009)

shallowist said:


> do any of you fools even know what a fly rod is?


says the guy "flyfishing" in belly-button deep water...

this is funny. you have no idea who you're saying this to.


----------



## yourmom (Mar 13, 2010)

shallowist said:


> What's up is that is that I know *** I'm talking about after 20 plus years of casting and fishing flyrods. Not real sure what your experience is or why you post the things you do when people are asking legit questions?? I guess that I put the comment up there to check with the guys that sell that product because I don't have that much experience with the rod that was mentioned. Don't swing from any nudds, but I do call out stupid comments. Do you have any more to add?





shallowist said:


> Well, Old maybe, but also means that I have about 15 years worth of doing what you are trying learn to do now. Why don't you tell us what your 22 years of life experience has taught you? Don't forget to explain why you have such strong opinions about tackle and gear that you probably haven't ever fished.





shallowist said:


> do any of you fools even know what a fly rod is?


wow, based your comments you must be a real bada$s.

at least in your on mind you are, but I guess thats all that matters, perception is reality i guess

i wanna be just like you when i grow up


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

yourmom said:


> wow, based your comments you must be a real bada$s.
> 
> at least in your on mind you are, but I guess thats all that matters, perception is reality i guess
> 
> i wanna be just like you when i grow up


So, Yourmom, Yourdad, and any of the other intelligent names that you want to post under. Please enlighten us.... what is your experience? How do you make the determination about which color flyline is the best casting? What is it that makes you hate the company that could probably take the most credit for having made fly fishing available to you and the rest of the free world. And, finally, when would you like to demonstrate your skills and knowledge in a setting other than sitting behind your computer?

I will borrow one of those rods that you think isn't worth buying, at least two line weights less than your chosen weapon. You name the time and place.

If you are really curious about where my oppinions come from, take a minute and research who you are talking to. Unlike your handle, mine isn't one that allows me to hide.

Hey 2cool, what ever happened to moderation on this site and making a forum where people could exchange useful and intelligent information?


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

shallowist said:


> And, finally, when would you like to demonstrate your skills and knowledge in a setting other than sitting behind your computer?
> 
> I will borrow one of those rods that you think isn't worth buying, at least two line weights less than your chosen weapon. You name the time and place.


ooh a showdown!!!!! Orvis parking lot?






shallowist aka "Big Iron"


----------



## flywader (Jul 5, 2009)

Big Iron said:


> Hey 2cool, what ever happened to moderation on this site and making a forum where people could exchange useful and intelligent information?


seriously, dude? someone says something you don't like and you run to mommy?

how is this not a forum where people can exchange useful and intelligent information? don't take my word for it, just use the search button -there's a wealth of info out there.

dude, don't let it get to you so much...it's the internet for pete's sake.

and by the way, orvis still sucks real bad.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

flywader said:


> seriously, dude? someone says something you don't like and you run to mommy?
> 
> how is this not a forum where people can exchange useful and intelligent information? don't take my word for it, just use the search button -there's a wealth of info out there.
> 
> ...


Nah, but if you look at the begining of this post you wil see that someone asked for real info, and several took it way off into whatever that was. There is a weatlth of good information, interspersed with completely ignorant and unnecessary target practice. I probably shouldn't take it serious, but if you or I were new enough to the sport to ask a question, I wouldn't want to receive selfishly written, useless personal oppinions as a response.

I would guess that most of you writting negative comments about any companies out there must have personal experience? I still haven't seen the bad or "suck" in Orvis, have you?

Just trying to keep this real, and helpful for those in need.


----------



## yourmom (Mar 13, 2010)

shallowist said:


> So, Yourmom, Yourdad, and any of the other intelligent names that you want to post under. I don't know yourdad, sorry. Please enlighten us.... what is your experience? I'm on level 42 How do you make the determination about which color flyline is the best casting? trick question! what color is the backing What is it that makes you hate the company that could probably take the most credit for having made fly fishing available to you and the rest of the free world. with thier high prices we will never have a free world And, finally, when would you like to demonstrate your skills and knowledge in a setting other than sitting behind your computer? easy sport, it's just the internet
> 
> I will borrow one of those rods that you think isn't worth buying, at least two line weights less than your chosen weapon. You name the time and place. WOW, you are so bad, please teach me wise one. oh how i wish to be like you.
> 
> ...


Now that I am done answering your questions I have to get back to saving the world. you do want to live right? OK, well then, let me get back to work and so i can save yall again.


----------



## flywader (Jul 5, 2009)

Big Iron said:


> ...but if you or I were new enough to the sport to ask a question, I wouldn't want to receive selfishly written, useless personal oppinions as a response.


wrong.

i would of used the search button to find out the answers to such basic questions. i wouldn't expect people to take the time to type up responses to questions that have been asked and answered ad nauseam. i'm not that selfish that i'd expect people to waste their time. are you?

had you or i asked such questions without doing your/my homework first, you/i'd deserve all the "ignorant and unnecessary target practice" that came your/my way. that's part of what makes a forum fun and worth coming back to.


----------



## NIN (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow... the flyfishing board was so great. When did it go to ****.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

shallowist said:


> I would guess that most of you writting negative comments about any companies out there must have personal experience? I still haven't seen the bad or "suck" in Orvis, have you?


Well, I have seen the "suck" in Orvis, especially if we discuss their waders. The rods are ok, but I think their premier model--the Helios--is too fragile to fish. It's super light, but that makes it incredibly breakable. You've got to carry a spare. I think the TLS rods are pretty good. The Battenkill Large Arbor reels have a problem of rusting and thus seizing up, causing a breakoff. Otherwise, for casual use, they're good reels. I don't care for the Orvis tippet too much though.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Speaking of "suck" how about this thread? Moderator? Moderator?


----------



## yourmom (Mar 13, 2010)

texasflycaster said:


> Speaking of "suck" how about this thread? Moderator? Moderator?


jeeeez.....are you really calling for moderator help?

you remind me of my kid sister.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

ive had my bkla V for 7 yrs.and it has no rust .


----------



## flywader (Jul 5, 2009)

why would it rust? it's made of aluminium...


my pushpole is 7 years old and it doesn't have any rust on it either.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

once you little Nancys quite whining at each other 

look at the high end Cortland , Sci Angler or Rio.

all are good lines, you do not want to buy the $20 line, go for the good stuff

WF saltwater or shooting taper, pick floating for wadeing and med or sinktip for offshore

you can go up or down one from your rod rateing and get by.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

flywader said:


> why would it rust? it's made of aluminium...
> 
> my pushpole is 7 years old and it doesn't have any rust on it either.


The frame doesn't rust. The innards do. If you don't believe me, I'll send you some pics of rusted Battenkill Large Arbor reels once I'm back in Alaska in a month. Drop me a PM with your e-mail and I'll get it to you.


----------

